# Beef Hooves... Swallowed? What would you do?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would add some bread to her diet to help bind to any pieces she might have in her system. As long as she is having good poops and not throwing up anymore then I would not worry. Good luck. For right now I would put up all things like that since she has had so much in her system just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I would add some bread to her diet to help bind to any pieces she might have in her system. As long as she is having good poops and not throwing up anymore then I would not worry. Good luck. For right now I would put up all things like that since she has had so much in her system just to be on the safe side.


I agree with Carol, put up the Hooves for now, feed her some bread, hopefully she will be OK, you don't need anymore


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you both. i just gave her a slice of bread so hopefully that will help if there are any potential problems. she just pooped again and it was better than ever so i have a good feeling. i threw away the remaining hooves the night i saw that she demolished that one. the only reason i bought them was because it's never happened before and they've always been durable. i guess i'll invest in bully sticks/antlers or buy bones from the butcher from now on.

i made a vet appointment tomorrow for another fecal test (it's been 1.5 wks since her last dose of panacur for whipworms) to make sure she's clear and to get heartworm checked/chewies so i'll ask while i'm there about this.

i've learned my vet only sells tri-heart meds for heartworms. they said they'd write me a script for interceptor if i wanted so i think i may do just that instead. i know tri-heart plus prevents against some parasites but not whips.

thanks again!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hope that everything is going well for Layla this morning. We can't give hooves/ears to my parent's dogs. They are the only thing that they resource guard and will gobble in it's entirety because they don't want the other one to get it. I think it's just better to take them out of the equation. You might find with Layla that kongs, bully sticks, or marrow bones are much safer and just as satisfying for her.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

If my dogs get hooves, they routinely swallow that last little bit (that's why we don't do hooves any more). They usually manage to puke up the piece about 2AM. I wouldn't get too worried yet. If she starts acting sick, vomiting even when she just takes a drink of water, or starts having stool issues, then I would be getting her to the vet ASAP. Most likely the hoof pieces will digest, they just take a bit more time than the stuff she normally eats.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

alrighty, thank you. she's eating like a vacuum as always, hyper, and pooped again this morning and things were 100% normal.

we just got home from the vet and we're heartworm and whipworm negative (finally, yay!) and i'm ordering some interceptor as i type. to my surprise i was only charged $40 for an office visit, fecal check, and heartworm test. 

finally, something is going right, lol. he said she looks healthy and very happy.


----------



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

before i buy, what do you guys feel about sentinel? does anyone use it?

the idea of an oral flea preventative makes me kinda uneasy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

tonisaysss said:


> before i buy, what do you guys feel about sentinel? does anyone use it?
> 
> the idea of an oral flea preventative makes me kinda uneasy.



I've used it before and had no issues with it, and liked that it combined flea and heartworm treatment into one pill. Sentinel will not kill adult fleas however, it's simply a flea birth control and makes any adult fleas unable to lay eggs, so stops the lifecycle there. 

I now use Comfortis, which is also a monthly flea oral pill, but does kill adult fleas, since my dog has a flea bite allergy and needed those fleas to die! 

I WAY prefer a monthly pill over the topicals.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to hear she's okay! Ranger is no longer allowed beef hooves after he splintered one and ate all the pieces. I had a lovely 3am wake-up call when the poor guy was puking all over. He had been waiting for me at the back door to let him out, but hadn't barked or whined so I was ignorantly sleeping away. Now he just gets marrow bones since he can't break those down too easily.


----------

